# Canon sx150 review



## theserpent (Sep 4, 2012)

What was i Looking for?


I was searching the market for about a long time for a 10k(<200$) budget camera.I Came across many and kept aside Canon IXUS 115 And the SX150.At Last i bought sx150 As it is a supper zoom(12x),And has great features like the "MANUAL MODE".And Many people told me that, It's a good camera if you want to learn photography and i agree with that.


About SX150


The Canon PowerShot SX150 IS is a 14.1 mp camera featuring a 12x zoom lens complete with optical image stabilizer. It has a high ISO setting of 1600, Can record videos @ 720p , SDXC memory card support and Is powered with AA batteries.


What the box contains?


The box is very simple just contains.Manual,USB Cable,Camera,AA battery,Extended Warranty,Wrist Wrap,4 GB Sd card


+ A Camera Pouch + Charger-Depending on availability .
*i.imgur.com/K6ZQx.jpg?1






Getting Started And Using SX150.

*i.imgur.com/nr7jh.jpg?1




Now moving on to the camera, the camera buttons are neatly laid out and are easily reachable,you have a manually push out flash.The interface is pretty good.But yeah,it will surely take you time to get a hang of the camera,and be able to use it correctly.


And you have the four arrow controller with center Func/Set button. The four points give direct access to flash options, self-timer, focus left arrow for=Macro,Normal,Manual Focus and ISO.


I myself had a bad time figuring out the camera,now i'm pretty much used to it.I love the grip of the camera.It's a bit bulky(due to AA battery's) .


The Camera has no viewfinder,but that's okay.All other features make up for it.


Now Coming to the Dial,Theres the auto mode which in which the camera does the thinking for you and chooses the right scene. Turning the dial around you find Program mode(Macro,Normal,Manual focus), shutter priority, aperture priority and manual. The chosen mode is also shown on the screen, so you don't need to take your eye off your subject while making adjustments. Continuing clockwise we get a dedicated video mode, the new Discreet and Creative Filters modes, a selection of scene modes, and finally the no frills 'Easy mode', which turns the camera into a purely point-and shoot experience, perfect for complete beginners. Sx150 also has Creative Filters shooting mode containing 8 different options, including Fish-eye, Miniature Toy Camera,color Assent.






*Sample Shots/Image Quality*


The Size of each image comes up to 2.5 MB and more so if your planning to go a photography tour.I suggest you fit in a 8/16 Gb class 6/10 SD card and extra pair of battery's.As each AA battery give's upto 110-150 shots depending on your usage.



*i.imgur.com/MyEaM.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/Mg5DR.jpg?1

These above here are a macro shot.As you can see the details clearly.SX150 allows you to focus objects as near as 1 cm.
*i.imgur.com/5hHIn.jpg?1


*Advantages*


Huge Zoom(12x).
Value for money.
The modes it offers


*Disadvantages*


Use of Old-School AA battery's
Very Slow flash recharge
Little Bulky
Ancient Looks





*VERDICT*


As i said if you want to learn photography and are on a tight budget go and buy sx150 without any second thought.But mind you sx160 is round the corner,It will have a slight change in design,a 16x zoom,16 Mp.


What are you waiting for?Go and buy it


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2012)

Great review for newbies 

SX150 is one of the best cam for anyone who would like to learn various manual modes of photography.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks


----------



## akhilish (Sep 21, 2012)

Try using Sanyo enloop 4HR-3UWX-SECP-BP Rechargeable Batteries as they r way better then ones u r currently using. Also, The our canon 150 is very power hungry. Still I get around 300 to 450 shots per charge with mix use of flash.


----------



## quagmire (Sep 21, 2012)

Canon PowerShot SX150 IS Review - Digital cameras - CNET Reviews

The review says otherwise!


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 21, 2012)

akhilish said:


> Try using Sanyo enloop 4HR-3UWX-SECP-BP Rechargeable Batteries as they r way better then ones u r currently using. Also, The our canon 150 is very power hungry. Still I get around 300 to 450 shots per charge with mix use of flash.



That's quite big in number dude.
@op niceee review


----------



## theserpent (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------

